# Oracle: Probleme mit Listener



## XChris (11. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe ein SUSE Linux Enterprise Server 10 aufgesetzt und Oracle 10.2.1 installiert.

Den Listener habe ich vom netca erstellen lassen. Leider bekomme ich diese FM:

```
Connecting to (DESCRIPTION=(ADDRESS=(PROTOCOL=TCP)(HOST=alfresco.ziv.ofd.thlv.de)(PORT=1521)))
TNS-12541: TNS:no listener
 TNS-12560: TNS:protocol adapter error
  TNS-00511: No listener
   Linux Error: 111: Connection refused
Connecting to (DESCRIPTION=(ADDRESS=(PROTOCOL=IPC)(KEY=EXTPROC0)))
TNS-12541: TNS:no listener
 TNS-12560: TNS:protocol adapter error
  TNS-00511: No listener
   Linux Error: 2: No such file or directory
alfresco:/opt/oracle/product/10.2.1/bin # 12541
```

Der Nutzer "oracle" besitzt für die DB Verzeichnisse alle Rechte.

Hat jemand nen Tipp?

Chris


----------



## XChris (11. Februar 2009)

Muaaah!

Hat sich erledigt. Ich habe nach dem Forumsbeitrag ne Pause gemacht. Siehe da: Ich hatte in einer schwachen Minute die listener.ora als root erstellt. Das war falsch. Danach hab ich es einfach mit den Augen nicht mehr erfasst.

Sorry.

Chris


----------

